# PS3 Firmware 3.40 Lands Next Week [Update]



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS3 Firmware 3.40 Lands Next Week [Update]*
06/22/2010 Written by Anthony Severino
​









If you haven’t already heard, PlayStation 3 system software (firmware) lands next, June 29nd, 2010 in preparation for the launch of PlayStation Plus. *[Update] *Despite official press releases stating the firmware update would be releasing today, Sony has confirmed that the firmware update will not arrive until next week. The article has been changed to reflect the new information.

The firmware is in preparation for the launch of the expanded PlayStation Network service called PlayStation Plus which arrives next week on June 29th.
*
[Update]* Although the firmware was previously reported to be releasing today, Sony has changed the release date for firmware 3.40 to next week, June 29th. The article has been changed to reflect the new release date for firmware 3.40.

According to an official SCEA press release, one of the requirements you’ll need to purchase PlayStation Plus is to download firmware 3.40. It also reveals the release date for firmware 3.40. Check out the quote for the press release:*PlayStation users can purchase PlayStation Plus membership through PlayStation Store on PS3 only. Users need to install PS3 system software version 3.40, which will be released on June 22nd, to enjoy PlayStation Plus.*


*PlayStation(R)Plus, the New Subscription Service Package on PlayStation(R)Network, Delivers a Whole New Experience to Users*

_SCE Will Start Offering the New Service Package Along With Free Access to PlayStation®Network Service On June 29, 2010 Worldwide_


LOS ANGELES, June 15 /PRNewswire/ — Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. (SCE) today announced that it will offer PlayStation®Plus, a new subscription service package on PlayStation®Network. In addition to the current free to use existing features and services, PlayStation Plus brings value-added offerings including exclusive services and content on June 29, 2010, worldwide. PlayStation Plus will further enhance PlayStation Network, which has recently achieved a cumulative number of registered accounts of over 50 million globally.
By accessing PlayStation®Store via PlayStation®3 (PS3®), PlayStation Network users will be able to purchase membership*1 to PlayStation Plus, providing members with new options to expand and enhance their gaming experience and enabling them to gain an exclusive set of features and content. For users’ convenience, PlayStation Plus will be available in different subscription options of 30 days (Japan: 500 yen, Asia: HK$38), 90 days (North America: $17.99, Europe: euro 14.99) and 365 days (Japan: 5,000 yen, Asia: HK$233, North America: $49.99, Europe: euro 49.99).



PlayStation Plus features include*2:
Full game trial*3 – Members will have access to full versions of designated PS3® and PlayStation Network titles including PS one® Archives (PS one® Classics). The titles on offer will be available for download on PlayStation Store for a stated period and change every month. Members will be able to play the full version of the game for a designated period and even after the trial period expires, users will be able to continue playing the game by purchasing the game on-line*4.



Games – Member will be able to play the full version of designated PS3 downloadable and PlayStation Network titles including PS one Archives (PS one Classics) and minis*5 with no limit of time as long as membership is effective. These games will become available exclusively for PlayStation Plus members at no extra cost.



Special content – Content such as avatars and custom themes many of which are exclusive will become available for PlayStation Plus members at no extra cost.

Discounts – Members will have access to exclusive discounts on designated PS3 and PSP® (PlayStation®Portable) titles. Titles will vary every month on PlayStation Store.



Early access – Members will have early access to designated new game beta trials, game demos and video content prior to public distribution.
Automatic content downloads and updates – PS3 will automatically download and install designated game demos and game updates and also download the system software update data*6. PS3 will automatically start up at a designated time to download content and will turn off after the download has completed.


Since its launch in November 2006, PlayStation Network continues to gain strong support from users around the world. It offers a broad range of on-line content and services, including on-line gaming, video chat and text messaging with other PS3 users on-line, as well as access to many games, videos and comic content downloadable from PlayStation Store. Tailored to enhance the experience for PlayStation users, PlayStation Plus will further enrich the PlayStation Network gaming experience.



SCE, with its strong lineup of entertainment content and services on PlayStation Network, will deploy various measures to provide entertainment experience to PlayStation users, and further expand PlayStation platforms.



*1

PlayStation users can purchase PlayStation Plus membership through PlayStation Store on PS3 only. Users need to install PS3 system software version 3.40, which will be released on June 22nd, to enjoy PlayStation Plus.



*2

Content will vary by region.



*3

Expiration date will vary by content.



*4
Users will continue to enjoy games with previously saved data. Any trophies earned during the trial will also be unlocked.



*5
“minis” are not available in Japan.



*6
As the install requires users agreement, it will not be installed automatically.
About Sony Computer Entertainment Inc.



Recognized as the global leader and company responsible for the progression of consumer-based computer entertainment, Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. (SCEI) manufactures, distributes and markets the PlayStation® game console, the PlayStation®2 computer entertainment system, the PSP® (PlayStation®Portable) handheld entertainment system and the PlayStation®3 (PS3®) system. PlayStation has revolutionized home entertainment by introducing advanced 3D graphic processing, and PlayStation 2 further enhances the PlayStation legacy as the core of home networked entertainment. PSP is a handheld entertainment system that allows users to enjoy 3D games, with high-quality full-motion video, and high-fidelity stereo audio. PS3 is an advanced computer system, incorporating the state-of-the-art Cell processor with super computer like power. SCEI, along with its subsidiary divisions Sony Computer Entertainment America LLC., Sony Computer Entertainment Europe Ltd., and Sony Computer Entertainment Korea Inc. develops, publishes, markets and distributes software, and manages the third party licensing programs for these platforms in the respective markets worldwide. Headquartered in Tokyo, Japan, SCEI is an independent business unit of the Sony Group.



PlayStation, PS3 and PSP are registered trademarks of Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. All other trademarks are property of their respective owners.
[Press Release] 


*Source: PSLS*

​


----------

